# What does a tear-away tag look torn away?



## JordanLight (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm about to order a lot of t-shirts from a shop, using Next Level Apparel 6210 shirts.

How do the tags look once someone tears them off?

I want to make sure it looks like nothing was ever there.

I could find a picture on Google, does anyone use these shirts or have a picture of what it would look like?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Ask Next Level for a sample shirt so you can compare yourself. Some tear-aways are nicer than others. 
But, I suggest you just call NL ask for a sample shirt.


----------

